# Changes to your Services Agreement



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

I just received the email below from Uber, and noticed a few interesting things:

(1) From the 1st of December, Uber will operate through a local Australian company.
(2) Consequently, GST will be charged on all fees for every driver, whether or not you've supplied an ABN and GST details.
(3) Uber will have the right to change the model used to calculate the service fee. I presume this means something other than a percentage of the current base + dist charge + time charge?
(4) Seems like Uber will be asking for authorisation to charge your credit card or direct debit your bank account to recover "fraudulent charges". Does anyone trust Uber on this?

Dear UberDriverAU,

Please note that from 1 December 2017, your agreement with Uber will change. To ensure Uber remains compliant with specific local legislation, your agreement will now be with two Uber entities; one based in the Netherlands (Uber B.V.) that will provide you with a licence to use the Driver App, which will still be for free, and another based in Australia (Rasier Pacific Pty Limited) (Rasier) that will provide you with associated Uber Services for a service fee. The agreement will be governed by local NSW law.

You will see that we have also simplified the agreement for clarity. We highly encourage you to read in full your updated  Services Agreement and your updated  Service Fee Addendum which you must agree to in order to continue to access the Driver App and Uber Services from 1 December 2017.

There are some additional changes included in the updated agreement; some of the key ones are explained below.

*GST* 
As you will be contracting with a local Australian company for the Uber Services, GST will apply to all fees charged to you from 1 December 2017 (including the service fee you pay for the Uber Services). Importantly, because of this change, you should be able to claim the GST back on these fees if you're registered for GST. For more information about how these updates may impact your GST obligations, please read  this blog.

*Fares & fees*
Other than the GST changes to the service fee explained above, there are no changes to your service fee or fares at this time. However, there will be some changes to the fare and service fee provisions of the agreement to allow flexibility for new ways of doing things. In particular, Rasier will have the right to change the model used to determine the service fee. You would always receive at least 14 days notice before this happened and of course it's your choice whether you agree to the change by continuing to use the Uber Services.

As you may be aware, in some circumstances the fare you charge your riders can be adjusted (e.g. for inefficient route or technical error). However, in more serious situations like fraud or rider complaints, or for payment processing errors, Rasier will have the right to cancel or require you to reimburse a fare by various means, including deducting these amounts from future fares owed to you or debiting your card on file or bank account on record.

*Momentum*
Finally, the terms that govern your access to the Momentum program, which you can review  here, will also be updated effective from 1 December 2017 such that you will have a contract with Uber Pacific Pty Limited, another local Australian entity.

Thank you for partnering with Uber. ​


----------



## Mathew S (Sep 11, 2017)

Services Agreement and Service Fee Addendum - how do you agree on them? How do you sign the documents? Electronically?


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

So is the percentage up to %27.5 now for drivers after 1st of April 2016?

How do we claim back the service fee?

Are we better off or worse off??????

Man, can this stuff get anymore Completed to figure out if your actually doing well or not!!!


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

A consequence of drivers now being paid by an Australian company is that incentive payments will no longer be GST-free from 1 December 2017.

Payments affected include incentives for recruiting new drivers or riders, Quest bonuses for completing a particular number of jobs, and income guarantee payments.


----------



## NZShaker (Feb 1, 2016)

*"*As you may be aware, in some circumstances the fare *you* charge your riders can be adjusted*"*

When did I start charging the riders, Uber sets rates if I was setting them, they might be slightly higher.


----------



## Benny J (Aug 9, 2017)

NZShaker said:


> *"*As you may be aware, in some circumstances the fare *you* charge your riders can be adjusted*"*
> 
> When did I start charging the riders, Uber sets rates if I was setting them, they might be slightly higher.


It's all part of Uber's work to create a legal fiction that drivers are independent contractors running their own business rather than employees with tight controls on how they conduct their business.


----------

